# Bedding in Amtrak Superliner/Viewliner Bedrooms



## kendoggbyrd (Jul 8, 2017)

What do they give you if you're in a Bedroom sleeper? A white sheet and a blanket? How thick is the blanket? Are they too thin to be useful? Should I bring a travel blanket of my own?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 8, 2017)

They provide all necessary bedding. (Pillows, sheets, blankets.) I have never been too cold - in fact, sometimes I even don't use the blanket. If you want additional blankets or pillows, ask your SCA and most likely they will provide them. (If you're alone, it's much more likely as each room has enough for both berths.)


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 8, 2017)

There's a top sheet and bottom sheet on the mattress. As for blankets, I seem to recall there being at least 3 (for two people)...might be incorrect on that. The blankets are light weight but I never needed more. My experience limited to Superliner sleepers.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jul 8, 2017)

Regarding blankets, I have never had problem requesting two blankets if car is cold. On my recent trip NOL-LAX-PDX-SEA-CHI-NOL, I discovered the recent practice of supplying the blanket in plastic bag is no longer consistent on all trains. On the Sunset Limited and the Coast Starlight my bed was already made up with the blanket and SCA's said that was normal practice. Both of these trains are serviced out of Los Angeles so that may be the deciding factor. Both the Empire Builder and the City of New Orleans provided the blanket in the plastic bag. Those trains are service from Seattle and New Orleans. My past experience on California Zephyr, Capitol Limited, Lake Shore Limited and Crescent all presented the blanket in the plastic bag so I was very surprised that the Sunset Limited and Coast Starlight said their standard practice was to have the bed already made up with the blanket.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 8, 2017)

I find the bedding to be quite comfortable. Even the pillows are adequate for side/stomach sleeping (not too thick).

Here is a picture of my Superliner bedroom made up for nighttime:





It's a little hard to see from this angle, but there's a "fitted" sheet (really just a sheet tucked under the cushions), a top sheet, and a light blanket. I find the blanket to be perfectly sufficient during the cold months, as the heat in the car usually approaches unbearable. I tend to use just the sheet.

In the summer, when the A/C is cranked, the blanket is enough for me, but I like a cool/cold room. I've found that the SCAs are happy to provide a second blanket if people ask for one.


----------



## dlagrua (Jul 10, 2017)

Amtrak sleepers are climate controlled so the single blanket and the made up beds have always been sufficient for my comfort. On the other hand my wife sometimes requests another blanket as she is the chilly type. Point is that the SCA can provide extra blankets for your sleeping comfort .


----------



## George K (Jul 11, 2017)

In my experience, the mattress in the upper bunk tends to be a bit on the thin side. With my arthritic hip, I find myself rolling over from side to side to get comfy.

Otherwise, the bedding is fine.


----------



## PacificStarlight (Jul 18, 2017)

Last time I rode in a roomette the AC was broken (at least in our room). Drifted to sleep with just the sheet as the room was sweltering. I found leaving the door open slightly was a good source of airflow, if you can put up with the noise outside.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 18, 2017)

With the cars aging, climate control can be questionable. more likely warmer than desired than too cool.


----------

